# Inaugural PFF Huntin' Rodeo



## espo16

1. 29 pts-----Bowfisher/ llllllllll/ 706z
2. 15 Joe buck/ Jspooney/ Jason
3. 22 pts-----Toma/ Jasterdillian/ James fink
4. 30 pts-----Gastonfish/ Chasing tail/ Tfrizz30
5. 10 pts-----Jaster/ Brandon_spc2/ Jtpowell
6. -10 pts-----Sure,icanfish/ Smokin berlinet/ Backwoods11
7. 20 pts-----Themasterbaiter/ Delta dooler/ Dehook
8. 30 pts-----Gamechanger98/ Zgobbler/ Grouper22
9. 26 pts-----Damnifino3/ Achim/ Kennyw523
10. 15 pts-----Piercfh/ BigBulls/ Espo16
11. 14 pts-----Splittine/ Blackwater bounty/ Fc medina24
12. Tracker10/ Lettheairout/ Naclh2odave
13. 5 pts-----Hound_dog/ Outside9/ Broadheadstiffshaft
14. 20 pts-----Hyco/ Skullmount1988/ Skiny watr
15. 10 pts-----Jvalhenson/ croakerkiller/ stewart_fish
16. 10 pts-----John B/ LieutenantZKO/ TeamStuckem
17. 5 pts-----Cainpole/ Buckchaser/ Sequoia 
18. Bangsticks/ BangsticksJR/ TrynHard

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked. Will use a random order generator to generate teams.

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine. 


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts 
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 1hr to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!! 

Contest will run from legal shooting light 22 OCTOBER through last Day of Late Muzzleloader season in ZONE D.

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL. 

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......

PRIZE PACKAGE (for each member of the team.)
1 OLD CROW GRUNT
1 OLD CROW FRICTION CALL
1 OLD CROW OWL HOOTER
1 OLD CROW TSHIRT
1 OLD CROW HAT
$50.00

I will donate all prizes myself to the winning team. That's 240.00 worth of prizes for each team member.

TEAMS TO COME OUT SOON!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

Don't post on this thread please.


----------



## espo16

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Splash over




Pics only... clock is running


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

FIRST!!!!! Team 16 gonna go wire to wire with the W.


----------



## espo16

Team 16: 5 pts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

......


----------



## espo16

Put team number in pics so I don't have to search... great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish

team 4


----------



## skiny watr

Congrats gastonfish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Team 16, ftw!


----------



## bigbulls

Team 10


----------



## jim t

GREAT reports boys... happy to see a great start to the season. 

I "hunt" through these reports...

Jim


----------



## 706Z

Team # 1 RAGE'in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

......


----------



## Achim2

Team# 9

7 point 12in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Gastonfish, 6 point, team 4









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

On fire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5

Team 8
6pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Sorry I post a regional picture in the wrong area, here's the picture beside the truck earlier tonight. First deer kill ever and the first deer kill for team number seven!










Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## espo16

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Sorry I post a regional picture in the wrong area, here's the picture beside the truck earlier tonight. First deer kill ever and the first deer kill for team number seven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!




But did you use the grunt tho?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

espo16 said:


> But did you use the grunt tho?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I wish I could say I did, but with me running late this morning it is still sitting on the counter at home. My wife called me about 8 AM and said that I had forgotten something, obviously!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B.

Dear members of Team 16 and the PFF, forgive me for I have sinned...

Shot a buck last night at 5:30, 30 yards quartering to me.... a stupid thing to do but hindsight is 20/20. Trailed blood for 800 yards and lost him in the creek...

Team 16, -10....


----------



## 192

Appreciate the honesty, sorry to hear about the loss buddy.


----------



## skullmount1988

John B. said:


> Dear members of Team 16 and the PFF, forgive me for I have sinned...
> 
> Shot a buck last night at 5:30, 30 yards quartering to me.... a stupid thing to do but hindsight is 20/20. Trailed blood for 800 yards and lost him in the creek...
> 
> Team 16, -10....


What did I tell ya about them rage broadheads?


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> Appreciate the honesty, sorry to hear about the loss buddy.


I drew back on this deer 4 times before I got a shot. By then he was almost behind me over my right shoulder. And why wouldn't he be quartering to me... took a risk and came up snake eyes...it happens. Coyotes gotta eat.


----------



## John B.

skullmount1988 said:


> What did I tell ya about them rage broadheads?


Honestly I don't think it would have mattered... high lung quartered to is gonna screw you every time just about. Should have shot him in front of the shoulder.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

John B. said:


> Dear members of Team 16 and the PFF, forgive me for I have sinned...
> 
> Shot a buck last night at 5:30, 30 yards quartering to me.... a stupid thing to do but hindsight is 20/20. Trailed blood for 800 yards and lost him in the creek...
> 
> Team 16, -10....


INTEGRITY!!!!!! That's minus 20 pts. You gotta let the next one walk now haha. We'll get it back buddy. Me and you can go stack up some hogs to ease the pain.


----------



## John B.

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> INTEGRITY!!!!!! That's minus 20 pts. You gotta let the next one walk now haha. We'll get it back buddy. Me and you can go stack up some hogs to ease the pain.


I've been contemplating buying my eglin permit just to shoot hogs...


----------



## 192

Funniest text of my day.....

"Set...Sweating like John B at a Chinese buffet"


----------



## espo16

Team 10... Gittin' it in...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Might want to start adding points by the teams names so you don't have to back track at the end of the season... Save you a headache. Nice pig.


----------



## espo16

Fink sends his regards...He lost one last night though... Team 3 -5 pts!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell

Dear members of team 5 and the PFF I come before you to offer my testimony last Saturday opening day I may or may not have gave a beautiful chip shot at a yearling a haircut and flesh wound with my long bow due to an awesome looking broad head that took flight to a destination other than sent and as penitence I offer my first 50 yard group in 4 years with the string rifle. It's on Saturday if the man above is willing to send me another target.


----------



## Team Stuckem

Team 16.


----------



## John B.

Killed em dead in a pile! Well done brotha!


----------



## espo16

Nice shirt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Brandon_SPC2 Scores! Team 5,....... +5!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Face picture before I get points deducted.


----------



## delta dooler




----------



## Sequoiha

We are 0 , but it's coming.


----------



## JT Powell

One more for team 5


----------



## JT Powell

A little something something to sweeten the pot, these blades were originally promised to Espo16 for old crow but he said ok for the contest. 1 per member of the winning team a kubota special. Don't decimate the population fellas, bust some does and let this come down to best buck.


----------



## JT Powell

Here you go


----------



## jspooney

3 piggies. I killed 2, Josh killed 1.


----------



## delta dooler

JT Powell said:


> Here you go


I like that!! I'd like to try one of them, c'mon Dehook, Masterbaiter we gotta get us one of these!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

delta dooler said:


> I like that!! I'd like to try one of them, c'mon Dehook, Masterbaiter we gotta get us one of these!




I need two for my works employee cookout, just can't seem to stumble across them while hunting those wood goats. 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## bowfisher

Team 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2

Dang thats a fat neck,looks like a great crock pot roast. Congrats


----------



## espo16

Fink sends... I was busy watching the Cubs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Seems to be a slow season for the big hitters...makes me feel better


----------



## auburn17

sure said:


> Seems to be a slow season for the big hitters...makes me feel better


What will your excuse be once it cools off and the deer start moving?


----------



## delta dooler

Good fawning everywhere I've hunted and lack of bone has kept me pretty quiet.


----------



## skullmount1988

.....


----------



## skullmount1988

Team #14
View attachment 824417



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr

Good job skull!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish

Team#4


----------



## 192

Sorry team 8, all i can provide is humor....


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> Sorry team 8, all i can provide is humor....


Side beside in your speedos?


----------



## TFRIZZ30

Thanks for carrying team 4 Scott. Hopefully I can contribute tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Thanks for carrying team 4 Scott. Hopefully I can contribute tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no doubts! I got a plan for us when it cools down just a bit


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Team lucky 13 on the board









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasing tail

Team 4


----------



## Kennyw523

Team 9!
X2


----------



## 706Z

Team 1 8 pt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwoods11

Just happened to look at the page and see I got put on a team sorry bout that team 6


----------



## cainpole

Team 17 got one flopping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Backwoods11 said:


> Just happened to look at the page and see I got put on a team sorry bout that team 6


You got any points for us???? We be needin some


----------



## Backwoods11

sure said:


> You got any points for us???? We be needin some


No I haven't I have had chances just haven't closed the deal on any.


----------



## jaster

Almost too late, geez I am slackin, too proud to remember hand signs and pictures. Still count???? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Team #3 +5 ^^^^^


----------



## delta dooler

Boom ,+5


----------



## espo16




----------



## delta dooler

If I had a old crow cap, I could take cool
Pics too......


----------



## bhudson

Hahah yeah where do we get one of those hats? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

bhudson said:


> Hahah yeah where do we get one of those hats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I ran out... waitin' on more hats n shirts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

How often do "points" get updated?


----------



## stewart_fish

Team 15 5 points.


----------



## Sequoiha

Y'all get ready, soon as my season starts I'm gonna try to catch up.


----------



## espo16

delta dooler said:


> How often do "points" get updated?




I'll update tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

.....


----------



## espo16

2 a day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

....


----------



## jaster

JasterJJ


9 score able points. My question is this? Is a shot where only find a few white hairs, no blood , and dogs do not find antlything a lost animal? That was the case with the fallow this morning, few short white hairs, no blood or anything

JasterJJ = 13 points?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

jaster said:


> JasterJJ
> 
> 
> 9 score able points. My question is this? Is a shot where only find a few white hairs, no blood , and dogs do not find antlything a lost animal? That was the case with the fallow this morning, few short white hairs, no blood or anything
> 
> JasterJJ = 13 points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Fallow deer don't count anyhow


----------



## Achim2

Achimjr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

No tape measure on the cowhorn? Just asking trying to figure out if I need to buy a tape measure lol


----------



## John B.

Ruling on the field...


----------



## skullmount1988

....


----------



## espo16

espo16 said:


> If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

.....


----------



## skullmount1988

......


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

skullmount1988 said:


> Not one other person has put a tape on a deer have they?


It isn't hard to tell if an 8 point is legal.... :whistling:


----------



## John B.

Wasn't aware blackwater was south of 10... lol


----------



## skullmount1988

....


----------



## skullmount1988

......


----------



## TFRIZZ30

3 on one side or better everywhere Elgin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

I don't give a shit either way... I just don't think I would post pictures of an 8.5" buck, and 2 doe and a fawn killed in the same sit, all for the sake of a bragging rights contest.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

TFRIZZ30 said:


> 3 on one side or better everywhere Elgin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://eglin.isportsman.net/files/...Web2016_17 - Final Publish (Working Copy).pdf


----------



## espo16

Make a bashing thread... this is contest only... finna flag all 3 of y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

.....


----------



## delta dooler

What I miss? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Doe down


----------



## espo16

Fink sends...8 pt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

I think I'm missin' out. I wanna play. Pm sent to ref


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> I think I'm missin' out. I wanna play. Pm sent to ref


You can be on my team...we need help


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> You can be on my team...we need help


 Sorry - yall to far in the hole


----------



## 192

Cowhorn....finally on the board. Deer pissed me off. Went fishing instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish

grouper22 said:


> Cowhorn....finally on the board. Deer pissed me off. Went fishing instead.:thumbsup:


Is he hooked in the shoulder?

And does that say Cabo Express? Nice...


----------



## 192

Fouled....happens. Yes, not mine.


----------



## MrFish

grouper22 said:


> Fouled....happens. Yes, not mine.


I understand. Tail wrapped one once. Like dragging in a 55 gal drum filled with water.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Ref approved me to round out team 18. Looks like me and the "bangsticks boys! 
"We already 10 points ahead of sureicanfishs team!!


----------



## John B.

Not saying much. Lol


----------



## MrFish

Try'n Hard said:


> Ref approved me to round out team 18. Looks like me and the badbagger boys!
> We already 10 points ahead of sureicanfishs team!!


-5 points for shooting a handicapped one eyed deer.....


----------



## jim t

What's the score today?

Jim


----------



## espo16

Gimme a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

espo16 said:


> Gimme a few
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fink wanted to help you count.


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> Fink wanted to help you count.


I always thought James Fink was a skinny Hobbit.

Jim


----------



## MrFish

jim t said:


> I always thought James Fink was a skinny Hobbit.
> 
> Jim


That would be a Hemingway Hobbit by my count....


----------



## espo16

Updated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

134# nanny










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher

In a palm tree... shots fired... buck down... bad service









Update:
5 pt (brow tines less 1")









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

You're the man, Zac.


----------



## 706Z

In a plam tree!I like it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Delta sends...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Wooooo!


----------



## 706Z

Dang son!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30

What did he weigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

Blood was spilled today great job gentleman

Team 9


----------



## delta dooler

Sorry boys, piss poor cel service in these woods, buck was 185#, 14" spread , 18" main beam, 6pt. 

Woods on fire this evening, seen 3 more bucks, 8 does, wife bloodied a doe, couldn't find it, gonna look again in the morning. 

I'll post some pics when I get back Monday. Y'all keep stackin!


----------



## zgobbler5

8 pt
Team 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

Doe team #9









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bangsticks

Try'n Hard said:


> Ref approved me to round out team 18. Looks like me and the badbagger boys!
> We already 10 points ahead of sureicanfishs team!!


We have alot of ground to make up lol


----------



## espo16

Fink.....-10...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

That was wife's buck yesterday! Lol gottem! 








Don't y'all get worried , she's not on my team!! 

She made a awesome shot. 300+ yds, blew his hear out with 7mm08, super proud of her. 

Heading back shortly.


----------



## Sequoiha

delta dooler said:


> That was wife's buck yesterday! Lol gottem!
> View attachment 833145
> 
> 
> Don't y'all get worried , she's not on my team!!
> 
> She made a awesome shot. 300+ yds, blew his hear out with 7mm08, super proud of her.
> 
> Heading back shortly.


That's a nice buck for sure, congrats, my wife hunts with me as well.


----------



## zgobbler5

Nanny goat
Team 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Team 16


----------



## jaster

Ref we have a count for the kids??


----------



## FC Medina24

*Team 11*

Doe for Team 11


----------



## chasing tail

Team 4 

5 points


----------



## John B.

Stack em boys!


----------



## jaster

JasterJJ been askin everyday where he stands in the kids division. Can we update on first page. I want to sponser the kids division Ref!


----------



## delta dooler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot

Nice!!


----------



## espo16

Jvalhenson sends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2

Great job Mr Ref. I love a high shoulder hit they dont go far if at all.


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 15. Just getting into decent cell service. Espo been getting the updates but can finally post. Got a nice 9 point sat morning.....
















Tues morning got a fair 8 from the same tree...
















And this morning again same tree a 7. Public ground 
















Gonna spend the rest of the season in Alabama on some new ground a buddy has that borders a bunch of public land.


----------



## John B.

Dang man! Mississippi?


----------



## jvalhenson

Yep


----------



## llllllllll

Team 1 deer down. I did get a text out to espo at 4:30 pm


----------



## JT Powell

John B. said:


> Dang man! Mississippi?


I may need to broaden my horizons.


----------



## skiny watr

Team 14 adding points! 5pt 138lbs bow kill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

*Back to work.......*

Heading back to work in the morning boys, been a good month off, I'll be a weekend warrior for the remainder of the season, got 6 in the freezer and 6 to go. Already got next years vacation time planned from 11/15-12/27! Be back at em Sunday evening. Y'all pile em up this weekend!


----------



## John B.

delta dooler said:


> Heading back to work in the morning boys, been a good month off, I'll be a weekend warrior for the remainder of the season, got 6 in the freezer and 6 to go. Already got next years vacation time planned from 11/15-12/27! Be back at em Sunday evening. Y'all pile em up this weekend!


Thank god... give me time to catch up!


----------



## chasing tail

Team 4 

5 points


----------



## espo16

Jvalhenson sends...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30

Team 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish

Team 15 5 points. Forgot the sign though. My bad.


----------



## joebuck

Doe down, Team #2


----------



## Outside9

Heck of a way to get on the board but.

Team 13









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

espo16 said:


> Jvalhenson sends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Switched states and had my boy with me on his first trip and wasn't gonna shoot one that small but he was just begging me to shoot one so just had to oblige. There was a much bigger one with him that got away. Are we tallying our own points? If so between my 4 bucks posted this week I think I added 46 points to team 15.


----------



## jaster

JasterJJ laid the smackdown again, this time in Brooklyn. Story latter!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Team 12 on the board. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## hyco

Team 14 with a few more points


----------



## mspooney

For the kids, Kspooney saving3 turkeys as this thing came running in at 60 yards.


----------



## Kennyw523

Team 9 
5 points


----------



## 192

Damn Kenny...costas in the stand?


----------



## Kennyw523

Sun was right in my face lol so yes


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

You got some points updating to do. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## espo16

I know I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Espo......-10.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish

Oh my!!


----------



## jaster

We ever get the youngins board going??? Way to stack those predators Espo


----------



## delta dooler

espo16 said:


> Espo......-10....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon now, gotta have some kind of story to go along with this!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Team 18 catchin' up without making a kill!!


----------



## espo16

delta dooler said:


> C'mon now, gotta have some kind of story to go along with this!!




Nope...


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> Nope...




Make one up for him drooler. You got a pretty good imagination!


----------



## gastonfish

Team #4 10 points


----------



## sureicanfish

Just got a text from Try'n, he killed a 5pt on the river but has no signal


----------



## Try'n Hard

Team 18


----------



## lettheairout

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## delta dooler

Ain't gonna name no names, but somebody slipping on these points........lol


----------



## espo16

delta dooler said:


> Ain't gonna name no names, but somebody slipping on these points........lol



Tonight... I'm buyin some ribs... smelled the smoke and turned around.... they better be good...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

espo16 said:


> Tonight... I'm buyin some ribs... smelled the smoke and turned around.... they better be good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just trying to figure out how hard I need to hunt the next 7 weeks!


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 15 8 point as far as legal points but he is ugly. Running scrapes.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Ugly deer - cool camp house!


----------



## IM4MOPAR

DANG, hadn't been on in awhile, next year I want in!!!!!, good luck fellas!


----------



## jaster

Damn too many posts.

Admins, moderators, can one of yall take a few minutes, delete the coments on this post? And can someone add the Jr.'s to the first page????


----------



## Try'n Hard

jaster said:


> Damn too many posts.
> 
> Admin, can one of yall take a few minutes, delete the coments on this post? And can someone add the Jr.'s to the first page????




What is a Jr.'s??


----------



## lettheairout

Try'n Hard said:


> What is a Jr.'s??


All the kids under 16. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Try'n Hard

lettheairout said:


> All the kids under 16.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12




Ok. I don't get that but whatever. Those teams must be listed somewhere else Lol. Thought it might be a section for dwarf deer!


----------



## lettheairout

Try'n Hard said:


> Ok. I don't get that but whatever. Those teams must be listed somewhere else Lol. Thought it might be a section for dwarf deer!


The teams never got listed for juniors. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## chasing tail

Alabama cowhorn
Team four


----------



## espo16

Jrs are on their own... didn't put a list... I believe JasterJr is ahead in the polls...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30

chasing tail said:


> Alabama cowhorn
> 
> Team three




Brian we are team 4 brother....nice meat deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 15 another messed up horn 8 point. Had a bad infected old wound on right front leg should have been a fine deer.


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish

About dang time!


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No points - didn't put team # in post


----------



## lettheairout

Try'n Hard said:


> No points - didn't put team # in post


Gonna need a tape measure on that thing. Only fair. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## espo16

inch a point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

lettheairout said:


> Gonna need a tape measure on that thing. Only fair.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Give him a break...he's had a rough season


----------



## espo16

Yeah....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That the 5 pt u missed during archery?


----------



## espo16

Nah... he's still alive... hope to kill him in a couple weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Come on now rules are rules....:whistling:


----------



## espo16

How do i edit the first page from the puter?


----------



## espo16

Guess ya'll gotta make me a mod...:shifty:


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> Guess ya'll gotta make me a mod...:shifty:




Sounds good - I also wanna nominate pierdude, grouperking, NatStuckey and johnb.


----------



## 192

JohnB is one.


----------



## espo16

Yeah but I'm not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t

I here the hazing to be a mod is super weird... 











Jim


----------



## lettheairout

espo16 said:


> Yeah but I'm not...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well maybe they will make you a mod if you update the points standings and measure that buck. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## espo16

That's what I'm trying to do...duh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> That's what I'm trying to do...duh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your updating the totals. I'm so excited. I hope we're not still in next to last place!!!


----------



## espo16

🤡


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Looks like your playing with your avatar to me.!


----------



## delta dooler




----------



## espo16

delta dooler said:


> View attachment 852033


points?


----------



## delta dooler

..7


----------



## skiny watr

7pt & 8pt in a pile for team 14


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

This is not official, I'm about positive I screwed up somewhere. 

These point are gonna be hard to keep up with, post have been edited, different pics of same deer posted, lost game "negative" point post are shady.... (I see why they haven't been updated) 

This is the best I could do, I don't know where the Jr's stack up. But it at least gives me a idea of where everyone stands . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

I have no idea how ol espo gonna get this straight unless he has been keeping a paper tally going for each team as it got posted. Might have to just have each team tally their own via PM or something then have each team make one post with their individual totals and team total. I am sure espo has it on lockdown though.


----------



## sureicanfish

Well...Pretty sure team 6 is gonna be easy to figure out


----------



## espo16

I have the pts from my last post that says updated...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Droolers totals can't be right! If nobody is keeping up with this really close then I know team 18 gots about 70 points. 
Should I include my home address for my prizes??


----------



## skiny watr

I'm thinking team 14 should have around 58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988

skiny watr said:


> I'm thinking team 14 should have around 58
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've killed 7. 6 does and 1 6pt. I just quit posting all my pics


----------



## Buckchaser

Just throwing this out there, I've killed 4 hogs, 2 does and an 8 pt. To bad I ain't in this here contest lol.


----------



## skiny watr

skullmount1988 said:


> I've killed 7. 6 does and 1 6pt. I just quit posting all my pics


So that would put us around 78 I think


----------



## jvalhenson

skiny watr said:


> So that would put us around 78 I think


not if the rules are followed ha!


----------



## skiny watr

jvalhenson said:


> not if the rules are followed ha!




True that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Alright Ref, question? Legal Bama Deer, but not 10inches. So is it a antlerless/doe? Or non eligable? 5pts team 5?? Pending review

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

I say give him 10 but deduct 2 for not smiling


----------



## sureicanfish

That's a gangsta smile. I say 10 points


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> That's a gangsta smile. I say 10 points




Well, he is in Brooklyn!


----------



## jspooney

Try'n Hard said:


> Well, he is in Brooklyn!


I thought it was Clay-do on first glance.


----------



## espo16

jaster said:


> Alright Ref, question? Legal Bama Deer, but not 10inches. So is it a antlerless/doe? Or non eligable? 5pts team 5?? Pending review
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




The rules say 6 or better or ten inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Thats why I assumed 5, TY Reff as long as I dont Drag my team down, I am haply to have back 5 of the 10 I cost em during archery!!


----------



## espo16

You get 5 for him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Just not the full 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls

Piggy down. He probably weighed about 100 pounds.









Edited to add the recovered bullet. (.270 Win., 130 grain Hornady SST. Recovered weight 66 grains.) Entered right behind the shoulder quartering away, blew out the spine and recovered in the neck right in front of the offside shoulder. 









Sent from my VS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Nice one Kerry!


----------



## stewart_fish

That's a big pig


----------



## tracker10

*Team 12*

Laurel Hill this afternoon team 12


----------



## jaster

5 more, Team 5!

No service or very little up in Brooklyn. Been txt the Ref when I get action up there!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

Team 15. Ventured over into the honey island wma for the first time ever and blindly stumbled into some bucks. 19 inch wide 10 point that was following a doe and a 6 point just feeding.


----------



## John B.

Florida!?!?


----------



## jvalhenson

Honey island/pearl river wma


----------



## John B.

jvalhenson said:


> Honey island/pearl river wma


Hell yeah! Congrats!


----------



## Piercfh

Team 10. Buck was 12 points. Score 15. If we count the two that a ring will hang on.


----------



## Piercfh

Better picture to come.... 12 that a ring will hang on.


----------



## delta dooler

Piercfh said:


> Team 10. nice!


----------



## Bodupp

Piercfh said:


> Better picture to come.... 12 that a ring will hang on.


Espo's team ringer finally showed up! Nice buck, Googan! :thumbup:


----------



## 706Z

BW 5 pt. Team 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

"I got 5 on it"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

Damn thats a big doe

Team 9


----------



## zgobbler5

Team 8

8 pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces

Team me! Haha

Didn't get in on it this year but here's to team me


----------



## Croakerkiller

8 point down


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 15 8 point


----------



## delta dooler

Dehooks buck from this evening , 162# 8 pt 

Team - 7 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croakerkiller

Do pics need to be here or regular posts team 15 8 point


----------



## skullmount1988

Croakerkiller said:


> Do pics need to be here or regular posts team 15 8 point


Here...but damn I think 3 times is plenty


----------



## Try'n Hard

I can never view croaker killers images. Tapatalk or mobile version


----------



## naclh2oDave

6 pt and a cowhorn 

Cowhorn 5 points
6 point 10 points

Team 12 15 points




Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## Try'n Hard

naclh2oDave said:


> 6 pt and a cowhorn
> 
> Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.




Put em together and you got a decent 8 point!
Nice job


----------



## John B.

Posting for kenny, team 9


----------



## joebuck

6pt for Team 2. (Sorry it's upside down, posting from my phone and don't know how to correct that. Jason will be along shortly to fix it, I hope)


----------



## Croakerkiller

Another 8 point team 15


----------



## Backwoods11

I apologize team 6 my grandfather has not been doing good so I have not been able to be in the woods much this year sorry for slacking but I have to be there right now in my family's time of need.


----------



## sureicanfish

Be with the family, this contest won't mean a thing after the season.


----------



## Croakerkiller

Killed another 8 point tonight the rut in full affect 3 8 points in 7 days


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 15 8 point


----------



## joebuck

6 pt, Team 2 - dang phone pic is sideways again, sorry.


----------



## Sequoiha

Finally killed me a deer this morning,, first deer I've seen all season. Bang flop 8 am. Deboned and in the cooler by 9. Freaking forgot to take picture. Oh well,


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

8pt team lucky 13















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasing tail

Team 4 
+10pts


----------



## Croakerkiller

Team 15 6 point down


----------



## Sequoiha

Finally scored this morning at 7:20 , 200 yards, 175 lb 8 point. 12 points for team 17.


----------



## Sequoiha

A better pic, it's hard to get a pic with the hand signal and the buck


----------



## Outside9

Team 13 - 8 point



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

7 pt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

team 7 +5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker10

*Team 12*

8 point


----------



## zgobbler5

Slick head
Team 8



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

DQ team 7. That's a roadkill!


----------



## fla_scout

Heck I'll take roadkill about now!


----------



## delta dooler

Try'n Hard said:


> DQ team 7. That's a roadkill!


DQ deez nuts!


----------



## Croakerkiller

6 point team 15


----------



## jvalhenson

got bored and was wondering what the scores were so I went through the thread this morning and came up with some numbers.....no clue if these are right or not but I am pretty sure I got everything that was posted in this thread but there have been several deer killed posted in the hunting forum that did not get posted here but I scrolled through the pages back to when the contest started and I think I got most of the deer that were posted in the forum but not the thread too....so some scores may be higher or lower based on whether or not they had to be posted in this thread or just in the forum. Anyways.....I am sure ol ESPO has a running accurate log of it all but this should be real close anyways......you Florida boys better get on it if you gonna catch team 15 ha!

54 1. Bowfisher/ llllllllll/ 706z 

35 2. Joe buck/ Jspooney/ Jason

30 3. Toma/ Jasterdillian/ James fink

70 4. Gastonfish/ Chasing tail/ Tfrizz30

10 5. Jaster/ Brandon_spc2/ Jtpowell

15 6. Sure,icanfish/ Smokin berlinet/ Backwoods11

68 7. Themasterbaiter/ Delta dooler/ Dehook

44 8. Gamechanger98/ Zgobbler/ Grouper22

41 9. Damnifino3/ Achim/ Kennyw523

47 10. Piercfh/ BigBulls/ Espo16

28 11. Splittine/ Blackwater bounty/ Fc medina24

54 12. Tracker10/ Lettheairout/ Naclh2odave

34 13. Hound_dog/ Outside9/ Broadheadstiffshaft

43 14. Hyco/ Skullmount1988/ Skiny watr

171 15. Jvalhenson/ croakerkiller/ stewart_fish

25 16. John B/ LieutenantZKO/ TeamStuckem

71 17. Cainpole/ Buckchaser/ Sequoia 

10 18. Bangsticks/ BangsticksJR/ TrynHard


----------



## naclh2oDave

It ain't over yet, there is still ML and I plan to hit the river for some deer/pig action ASAP!

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Seems like the losing team needs the prizes..... just sayin


----------



## espo16

Lol.... I'll post official results end of week.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell

Once the Ref posts winners, each member of winning team shoot me a pm with your name and address and I'll get your knife to you.


----------



## Try'n Hard

JT Powell said:


> Once the Ref posts winners, each member of winning team shoot me a pm with your name and address and I'll get your knife to you.


----------



## jaster

Jr's too. I will sponser them as I said before!!!


----------



## espo16

Congrats to Team 15... Jvalhenson/ croakerkiller/ stewart_fish! Well.... Jvalhenson really.... he only won the whole contest by himself......sheesh! Well done boys.... and JasterJr!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Made the season fun. Even though it sucked for me. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## espo16

And me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3

Congrats team 15

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Thanks Espo!


----------



## jvalhenson

It was def the best season I ever had by far. And hunted very little compared to other years. One of those years where seemed like every time I walked in the woods there was a buck standing there. Good thing it happened this year. Oldest boy getting close to doing some shooting of his own once he's ready to shoot I doubt I get to kill many for a while esp with my girl 1 year behind him and my youngest boy a few years behind her. Once they get going I won't be killing nothing ha.....but I can't wait for it. Big thanks to Espo for all you did on this and to JT for your contribution as well.


----------



## Try'n Hard

jvalhenson said:


> It was def the best season I ever had by far. And hunted very little compared to other years. One of those years where seemed like every time I walked in the woods there was a buck standing there. Good thing it happened this year. Oldest boy getting close to doing some shooting of his own once he's ready to shoot I doubt I get to kill many for a while esp with my girl 1 year behind him and my youngest boy a few years behind her. Once they get going I won't be killing nothing ha.....but I can't wait for it. Big thanks to Espo for all you did on this and to JT for your contribution as well.




For years I was a one or two buck a year guy. Then one year I killed 9 bucks and 6 does. Like you said, seemed like every time I went a shooter walked out. I actually thought that I had finally gotten good! That was seven yrs ago and I have killed 6 total since then. After that season something clicked and I'm really only interested in meat to enjoy or a bigger buck than my biggest. That good year was awesome and I got lots of pics and look at them every now and then. 
Congrats on your season and I hope you got lots of pics!


----------



## jvalhenson

Try'n Hard said:


> For years I was a one or two buck a year guy. Then one year I killed 9 bucks and 6 does. Like you said, seemed like every time I went a shooter walked out. I actually thought that I had finally gotten good! That was seven yrs ago and I have killed 6 total since then. After that season something clicked and I'm really only interested in meat to enjoy or a bigger buck than my biggest. That good year was awesome and I got lots of pics and look at them every now and then.
> Congrats on your season and I hope you got lots of pics!


Oh yea gotta take pics. 2 of the bucks I normally wouldn't shoot which had nothing to do with the contest.....a 6 point I had my boy with me and he was begging me to shoot it and I just couldn't resist with him being there really felt like needed to see one die and another 6 point that just flat fooled me I swore he was way better than he was. Plenty more than legal and all just not one I usually shoot even on public land. Let a pile more borderline legal to barely legal ones go too so future looks good. Did not shoot any does since I had planet bucks didn't need any more meat.


----------



## delta dooler

Nicely done.


----------



## stewart_fish

Good job boys! I wasn't much help but did try then season cut short with the wife being in hospital. 
GLORY!!!


----------



## jvalhenson

stewart_fish said:


> Good job boys! I wasn't much help but did try then season cut short with the wife being in hospital.
> GLORY!!!


you added some points with the doe and pigs. Didnt hear about the wife hope she is ok.


----------



## stewart_fish

Thanks man


----------



## skiny watr

Congrats to y'all! Thanks to Espo and all others for their contributions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Good job fellas. Not a good year for me. I hve had worse though! Next year its on!!


----------



## JT Powell

Guys tfrizz has offered to do up some kydex sheaths for these, so remain calm they are done and I will ship after sheaths are made.


----------



## stewart_fish

That's awesome bro!


----------



## Croakerkiller

Sweet looking knife thanks jtpowell


----------



## jvalhenson

Ain't no hurry....just need it by October 1 ha! They look real good.


----------



## TFRIZZ30

Made these up quick. Nothing special but will wash out easily when you guys get them bloody next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

Looks real good. Appreciate it hope to be able to use it often.


----------



## JT Powell

Your knife shipped today. Mail man says if you live in Vancleave Ms or Pace Fl check mail tomorrow, Crawfordville should be Monday.


----------



## Croakerkiller

Got my new knife from JT Powell man is this thing bad to the bone literally! Thanks Jtpowell!!!!


----------



## jvalhenson

Got mine too. Appreciate it JT can't wait to try it out


----------



## stewart_fish

Thank you sir! Got knife in Monday and my wife was pissed,at me for checking it and I'm already bleeding. Beautiful blade and i really appreciate it! I wanna use it next year but almost wanna keep it in the babies room it's so nice. Beautiful work and I'll try and get pics up. Baby just got home so crazy at the moment


----------



## jvalhenson

got some of espo's calls in yesterday from the prize pack. Got the slate and owl hooter and they are pretty. Slate sounds amazing. Havent quit gotten the hang of the hooter yet but I will get it figured out. Appreciate it espo cant wait to get the grunt and rest of the prize package in!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Do we plan on starting this up this year?


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B.

Yep. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

The ref is at a gathering this evening. Maybe tomorrow he can get it going 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

lettheairout said:


> The ref is at a gathering this evening. Maybe tomorrow he can get it going
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




I would be impressed if he was willing to be in charge of this goat rope again


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Do we plan on starting this up this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


I hope so. I'm burning the majority of my leave during bow season.


----------



## lettheairout

Think we all need to pitch in a few dollars this year. Maybe 5 or 10 a person. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2

If it matters I vote for Espo to run it,but I bet he is bisier than a 3 legged cat covering up shit right now.


----------



## 192

Don't let him lie to you. He has a squad of kids turning those calls while he sips on OE...I mean supervises.
Chinese sweatshop


----------



## lees way2

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I hope so. I'm burning the majority of my leave during bow season.


Yea I was going to check my leave balance,Then I remembered Crap I dont go to work no more. O well I tried. Aint it the thought that counts.


----------



## Try'n Hard

lees way2 said:


> If it matters I vote for Espo to run it,but I bet he is bisier than a 3 legged cat covering up shit right now.




I we get to vote - I'm going with Mx. Splittine for sure. Seeing the responses to some of that would be pff gold!!


----------



## delta dooler

lettheairout said:


> Think we all need to pitch in a few dollars this year. Maybe 5 or 10 a person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I agree 100%, to whomever If Espo decides not to do it.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

*Huntin' Rodeo*

I'm in fellas, I think Ima need one of Espo's munsta grunts!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Crap Already started. IM4MOPAR posting pic of his nuts


----------



## 192

Try'n Hard said:


> Crap Already started. IM4MOPAR posting pic of his nuts


Amateur


----------



## fla_scout

*Whitetail Picture*

Whitetail ID!


----------



## jvalhenson

Def would agree with everyone kicking in 5-10$ on it this year. At least enough to cover all the prizes for those contributing them and if there is any significant amount left over maybe donate it to a hunting type charity event or something...or hell whoever is in charge of it just keep the extra I'd see nothing wrong with that as much crap as it is to keep up with. There was what 20 teams last year or so? bout 60 guys 10$ each only be 600$ I doubt that would even cover the prizes but would at least offset it some. I think the total value from what espo was putting in was like 250$ plus jtpowell threw the knifes into it too which no clue what they would be to buy but easily $300+ total prize package for 3 people so lookin at $900 total.


----------



## lettheairout

jvalhenson said:


> Def would agree with everyone kicking in 5-10$ on it this year. At least enough to cover all the prizes for those contributing them and if there is any significant amount left over maybe donate it to a hunting type charity event or something...or hell whoever is in charge of it just keep the extra I'd see nothing wrong with that as much crap as it is to keep up with. There was what 20 teams last year or so? bout 60 guys 10$ each only be 600$ I doubt that would even cover the prizes but would at least offset it some. I think the total value from what espo was putting in was like 250$ plus jtpowell threw the knifes into it too which no clue what they would be to buy but easily $300+ total prize package for 3 people so lookin at $900 total.


Agree 100% 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

On the board with a healthy diller....


----------



## John B.

How many points are alligators?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

No hand signal, doesn't count.


----------



## HO5TILE1

Well boys can finally go do some hunting for the next 4 days. hopefully we can put some points on the board and some meat in the freezer.. good luck everyone see y’all in am if I can get some cell signal lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

I’m so confused


----------

